# is it really a labido?



## t.karkoulis (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, i was given this at a petshop as a labidochromis female.

can you tell if its labidochromis at all?

Theres another species that looks like them, and i been wondering if the pet-shop salesman was wrong.










the top fin is a bit black, but she looks to yellow to me.

could it be this : http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1461

or some other pseudotropheus?

ps. she is as yellow as the labidos, same yellow, but my photo is bad


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a yellow lab to me, some females and juvies lack the black on their lower fins.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There are many hybrids going around the hobby, that lack the proper black markings. Hard to tell from that one picture if this is one of them, but you do need to be extra careful these days.


----------



## t.karkoulis (Aug 21, 2008)

heres some new pictures i managed to take. This fish sure runs around a lot! !


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep, its a lab (or lab cross). I had a few from my last bood that took forever for the black to come in.


----------



## t.karkoulis (Aug 21, 2008)

malawilover, thank you for confirming. do you think its a "she"? I used to think that another one was female, but she became dark ... now it seems i have 2 males and that one, instead of one of each and the one in the pic.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

With labs, it is impossible to tell the sex visually. Their coloration is no indication of gender. In fact the lab with the brightest yellow and blackest fins in my 75g is female. Held lots of times. I also had a male that just never developed the black in the pectoral or anal fins. Its all got to do with the quality of the genes, not the sex.

Labs can be pretty reliably vented to determine gender once they reach about 2.5-3 inches.


----------

